# "Congo Green" Oootheca received today



## patrickfraser (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been told more likely a sphodromantis sp.?






Just had to share this cactus flower from today. It will be gone tomorrow. AWWWW


----------



## GreenOasis (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, second time I have seen an ooth called "Congo Green" and it looks nothing like the one I received from Chris"p" which is what it's supposed to be!

CHRIS!? :angry: Care to share???


----------



## myzticalboi (Mar 17, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> Okay, second time I have seen an ooth called "Congo Green" and it looks nothing like the one I received from Chris"p" which is what it's supposed to be!
> 
> CHRIS!? :angry: Care to share???


This is what my congo green ooth looks like, but this was in the summer time.


----------



## GreenOasis (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, the one I got from Chris looks nothing like either of those. It is a soft, pale green thing. I'll have to take a pic. Now, I'm curious what the HECK it is! :huh: Of course, I've been incubating it for like, a month now, and still no changes, so I doubt it will even hatch.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess we will just have to wait and see what develops...LITERALLY. LOL. I will post any "developments" and photos when available.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 17, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> Yeah, the one I got from Chris looks nothing like either of those. It is a soft, pale green thing. I'll have to take a pic. Now, I'm curious what the HECK it is! :huh: Of course, I've been incubating it for like, a month now, and still no changes, so I doubt it will even hatch.


I showed you mine. Will you show me yours???


----------



## GreenOasis (Mar 18, 2011)

*AHEM!*  Well, since you ask so nicely!  

(I had planned to anyway, just busy!)

Here is the "front" of the ooth:






And here is the side/back:






Now, I don't know if y'all can tell, but it has a slight greenish tinge. It also looks "powdery" (though it is not really.) I can't help but think that Chris, either intentionally or not, has made some sort of mistake here. You guys both have ooths labelled "congo green" from your sources, so...two against one that mine's NOT a congo green.

Hopefully, Chris gets on here soon to clear this up, but...I haven't seen or heard from him since I got this ooth. :blink:


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 18, 2011)

If the green congo is the Sphodromantis sp. neither oothecae looks like it. Sorry.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 18, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> If the green congo is the Sphodromantis sp. neither oothecae looks like it. Sorry.


UH OH!



What do these oothecae *appear *to be? I can only go with the information I receive and the usual photo supplied of mating (*actual photo or not is another story*). I guess I will have to wait for it to hatch (hopefully) and ask for an ID of what it is. I DO NOT want to pass on or sell anything off using wrong or ill-supplied information. Thank you for your expertise and contributions to this forum and to the mantid hobby.


----------



## GreenOasis (Mar 18, 2011)

Here are a couple of links to some "guides" I found for ooth identification.

http://insectstore.com/praying_mantis_ootheca_guide_identification.php

http://mantisonline.de/index.php?lan=en&amp;show=ooths&amp;content=a:2:{s:7:%22subshow%22%3Bs:15:%22species_mantids%22%3Bs:10:%22level_left%22%3Bs:3:%22all%22%3B}

Of course, neither are very thorough, especially of the N. American species. Maybe SOMEone will post a better (or at least additional) guide here soon? (Looking at you, Yen!)

By the way...Yen, have you seen an ooth that looks like the one I posted? Ever?


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 18, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> Here are a couple of links to some "guides" I found for ooth identification.
> 
> http://insectstore.c...ntification.php
> 
> ...


So many look so similar. I better stop thinking about all this. Great information, GreenOasis. Thanks


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 19, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> UH OH!
> 
> 
> 
> What do these oothecae *appear *to be? I can only go with the information I receive and the usual photo supplied of mating (*actual photo or not is another story*). I guess I will have to wait for it to hatch (hopefully) and ask for an ID of what it is. I DO NOT want to pass on or sell anything off using wrong or ill-supplied information. Thank you for your expertise and contributions to this forum and to the mantid hobby.


To be honest I have no idea, it is best to check it with the person who sold you the ootheca, good luck on the ootheca.


GreenOasis said:


> .....
> 
> By the way...Yen, have you seen an ooth that looks like the one I posted? Ever?


 Parasphendale agrionina, Polyspilota aeruginosa, Tenodera sp. just to name a few.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 19, 2011)

I guess an unknown ootheca is "like a box of chocolates" or a wrapped Christmas present. I just hope it is something I like, as returns are IMPOSSBLE once opened. LOL


----------



## Gill (Mar 19, 2011)

This is one of my Congo Greens (_Sphrodomantis_ cf _aurea _) with an ooth.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you...Thank you...Thank you. We have a winner. At least a definite photo representation of the "elusive" congo green mantis ootheca (with mother too boot!). I feel a little more confident now, but still not certain after Yen Saw's first post of basically "not it". Then a post of "not sure". I will find out in 4-6 weeks as I am allowing some transit time as incubation.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 19, 2011)

Gill said:


> This is one of my Congo Greens (_Sphrodomantis_ cf _aurea _) with an ooth.


Do you have any front view shots to compare the "escape hatches". Thanks


----------



## Gill (Mar 19, 2011)

I can get some. I ahve quite a number of ooths.


----------



## GreenOasis (Mar 19, 2011)

Gill said:


> I can get some. I ahve quite a number of ooths.


Heh, heh...you willing to send overseas?


----------



## GreenOasis (Mar 19, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> I guess an unknown ootheca is "like a box of chocolates" or a wrapped Christmas present. I just hope it is something I like, as returns are IMPOSSBLE once opened. LOL


Unless, like me, you find that the chances are slim, at best, that the ooth would even hatch! I'm seriously doubting it at this point!


----------



## Gill (Mar 19, 2011)

Hmmm, a bit tricky with the ooth pics at the moment. These are 48 hrs old but I have only moved out half so far. Tomorrow I will move the rest out and get a pic of the recently hatched one and some others.

P.S Sorry UK only third instar for sale.












I think Joehos looks similar and Patricks could be, need some other angles to be more sure and Green Oasis isn't, that looks more like my Polyspilota ooths


----------



## Frey (Mar 20, 2011)

:lol: 

Guys, no one here dont have "Congo ... " mantis  

Lol .

Congo Mantis is a Alalomantis muta or coxalis if I good remember but no one of ooths doesnt look like Alalomantis...


----------



## Gill (Mar 21, 2011)

The mantis I have was from the Congo, tentatively identified and know as _Alaomantis coxalis_ when I got it. Renamed _Sphrodomantis _ cf _aurea_ and given an IGM nummer. Here is a paste from the IGM nummer list _ 'IGM 164	__Sphodromantis_ cf. aurea	-	formerly "Alalomantis coxalis" Kongo	?	?	19. Oktober 2009	in Zucht'

I am very certain of the origin of my stock. It is Green and from the Congo hence its common name. I also know at least 16 people keep this stock.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 21, 2011)

Gill said:


> The mantis I have was from the Congo, tentatively identified and know as _Alaomantis coxalis_ when I got it. Renamed _Sphrodomantis _ cf _aurea_ and given an IGM nummer. Here is a paste from the IGM nummer list _ 'IGM 164	__Sphodromantis_ cf. aurea	-	formerly "Alalomantis coxalis" Kongo	?	?	19. Oktober 2009	in Zucht'
> 
> I am very certain of the origin of my stock. It is Green and from the Congo hence its common name. I also know at least 16 people keep this stock.


Maybe 17 people, now


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Gill. The ootheca for Sphodromantis cf surea reminds me of Rhomboderella sp. (endemic to Congo) Someone told me about the shape of ootheca being similar looking to Rhombodera sp. found in Africa.


----------



## Frey (Mar 21, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks for the pics Gill. The ootheca for Sphodromantis cf surea reminds me of Rhomboderella sp. (endemic to Congo) Someone told me about the shape of ootheca being similar looking to Rhombodera sp. found in Africa.


For me too .

I have right now 2 ooths of Rhombodera, they look diffrent but they laid by the 1 female of shield mantis


----------



## Gill (Mar 21, 2011)

There has been a lot of confusion with this stock so it is handy to have the IGM number. It was first also called Rhomboderella and how correct the current ID is I am unsure.

I hope Graham won't mind if I post this here

_Confusion HI All, _

_First sorry this confusion is mostly my fault , but it is down to common name problems._

_The original species we brought in from the Congo remained as unknown Congo mantis until it was ID by Martin Stiewe (now this guy is a real top notch taxonomist)_

_http://mantodea.speciesfile.org/HomePage.aspx_

_and he keyed it out and checked out the original type specimen at the NHM as Alalomantis coxalis, however there was some dispute over the ID with Alan Stubbs (another top notch chap who knows his taxonomy) and he thought they were in fact Sphodromantis aurea, Gurd had some sent to Christian in Germany who gave them the IGM number and also came up with Sphodromantis aurea, so with a two to one ID we have to go with Sphodromantis aurea._

_So for now it's Sphodromantis aurea for the Congo Green_

_Hope that helps._

_Regards to all_

_Graham_


----------



## Frey (Mar 22, 2011)

All clear


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 22, 2011)

I am glad this has has been settled. Thank you all for the input. Now I just wait to see if anything hatches.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 22, 2011)

Good post here!


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Gill for clearing this up, much appreciated!


----------



## babyfroggy (Mar 31, 2011)

Carey your "Congo" ooth looks just like the one I have incubating right now. I got it overseas though. I'm trying to attach a pic, let's see if this works. She came from another congo ooth I bought from the same breeder last year. It was one of my first attempts at this hobby  I think in the picture she was sub adult.


----------



## babyfroggy (Mar 31, 2011)

here's another of her, she was so pretty that's why I had to get another ooth. I'm sure I'll do better this time around


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 31, 2011)

" here's another of her, she was so pretty that's why I had to get another ooth. I'm sure I'll do better this time around  "

Oh Sure! you say she is pretty now, but what about when she is old and wrinkled and can't stand up straight? :huh: Oh , sorry, that resembled me :lol:


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope you all ended up with the right species because I want one of these lovely bugs so all you breeders need to start pumping them out and establish a good line. *Nudge, winks at, Rebecca* When is mantisplace planning to get some of these lovely ladies, who age with the utmost of grace?


----------



## babyfroggy (Mar 31, 2011)

@Rebecca- lol I was told there are different types of congo greens, some are short and stocky, the one's I had were huge. I hope that's the same kind I got this time because the ooth looks a little different.


----------



## Gill (Mar 31, 2011)

The IGM 164 Congo Green (_Sphodromantis_ cf _aurea_) has a brown colour form as well as the stunning blue/green (and some in between green and brown). Here is a pic of two females, the green one is in a partial threat pose.


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 2, 2011)

My ooth still has not hatched. I am expecting it to pop any day now. I wonder what it'll be? I will post pics for id when (and if...) it hatches. I've got fruit fly cultures all up and ready, as I hear these things are heavy eaters. I'll put the humidifier on high tonight. It has been a nice warm 2 days here in So. Cal, reaching the 90's today. I love CA! I almost stopped at the beach to fly a kite. Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 2, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> My ooth still has not hatched. I am expecting it to pop any day now. I wonder what it'll be? I will post pics for id when (and if...) it hatches. I've got fruit fly cultures all up and ready, as I hear these things are heavy eaters. I'll put the humidifier on high tonight. It has been a nice warm 2 days here in So. Cal, reaching the 90's today. I love CA! I almost stopped at the beach to fly a kite. Maybe tomorrow....


YOU STINK! (God, I miss California!) &lt;_&lt;


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 2, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> YOU STINK! (God, I miss California!) &lt;_&lt;


...And California misses you. What roads led you to OK from CA? I don't think I'd ever leave.

2nd gen. California native all the way



I think there's something in the water.


----------

